# Electrical brownout! What a pain! Tell me about your issues.



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, we had electricity until 2 days after the storm. Then we were hit by an electrical surge that blew out most of the electric appliances that were on at the time. We lost 2 tv's and my new microwave, a coffee pot, alarm clocks etc. Luckily, I had the computer and plasma TV, surround sound etc., cut off at the power strips. So, those are OK.

So, we only had a few dim lights, it was really weird! I'm so sorry for those of you struggling with this power problem. I'm such a wimp when it comes to no electricity. I would not make a good "survivalist". I like the 21st century!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

We were blessed to only loose power for 5 hours. Friends of ours lost it for an entire week. Eight days, actually.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

what a royal pain. so sorry about that. good thing is no sparks and fires.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

that sounds expensive, hope your insurance will cover some of it. We loose power on a regular basis, maybe 4 or 6 times a year. anywhere from a few hours to a few days, We did not loose power from Sandy, but we were a little south of the storm damage. We did loose power for 5 days from a bad July storm that came through the East Coast this year.  We run a generator that can run a couple lights, a small tv. water pump, 2 fridgerators and a full freezer. And if we unplug everything, we can heat up our hot water tank, and pump water to take warm showers. it isn't too bad. Pumping water for the livestock was a priority for us. I don't mind going with out the lights and heat, ect.. We do have a wood stove. 

We have had a lot of problems on our property with lightening stricks, VA gets a lot of lightening. We have lost T.V.'s and other things from direct hits in our yard, we have replaced our electric fencer 3 times now. That gets expensive after a while. 
We do have power surgers hooked up to everything, So we aren't always replacing our applilances and electronics. 

There is a difference in quality of power surgers, Spend the money on the better onse that can handle a bigger hit. Once they absorb one charge, they do need to be replaced. We lost our computer last year to lightening, we didn't realize our Surge protector was damaged already, probably from another lightening strick at some other earlier time so it didn't protect our computer and blew out the memory board in it. 

so replacing surgers every 2 or 3 years is also a good idea. what I do is put the new best surgers on the most expensive equipement and then put the older surger or weaker surgers on the less expensive things. 

Sorry about your power outage.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

That is great info, 20kids. Hubby says we are getting a "whole house" generator. This was longer then we've ever been without power, Met Ed does a pretty good job here. I have a large deductable on our insurance, so it will take a bit to start collecting. But, we save a lot so, it's pretty much a "wash", right now. I needed a new toaster/coffee maker anyway. Hubby was going to update those TV's anyway, so that was in the works too. Not too bad considering. But, I have kids (goat) here now, and I want to keep them warm, so I was pretty freaked. I hope everyone gets their power on before too long. Prayers for those suffering.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh wow.. that is quite a powerful surge! My husband works as maintenance at a power company.


----------

